# Misleading Sunterra eBay with probable shills



## Spence (Apr 16, 2007)

CLUB SUNTERRA DEED w/ 5500 POINTS ** MUST SELL **	Item number: 180107518166	(not my listing)

Says it's a Deed of Trust, I know what that is, but does he mean it's a deeded property or does he think it's the 'Trust'.  Never lists what the exact ownership is as to being a week or being a UDI.

Makes two referrals to trading with RCI.  The onlt way it trades with RCI is if it's a traditional week or a UDI used only at SVM.  

Says it's points.  Points trade only with II.  Points do not normally transfer on sale of a deeded property.  Only Trust points normally transfer on sale of Trust interest, no Club.

Has a bid already for $5800, either the bidder is $5800 stupid or the lister's brother.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 16, 2007)

This one sure smells a little rotten in Denmark as they say....

Bidder just registered yesterday. If not a shrill, bet it will be a non-paying bidder.


----------

